

PHP 5.4.11 and PHP 5.3.21 released, PHP 5.3 reaches end-of-life in March - ck2
http://php.net/archive/2013.php#id2013-01-17-1

======
ck2
Changelog: <http://php.net/ChangeLog-5.php>

5.3 end-of-life notice: <http://php.net/releases/5_3_20.php>

------
chimpoo
How many ppl still using PHP 5.3.6?

~~~
withinthreshold
I use 5.3.10 because I am on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS in production, and 5.4 is not
backward compatible with 12.04 (issue with Suhosin).

